# Looking like you LIFT



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

For those of us with Average to below average genetics. When did you notice your Bro muscles start to come in: Chest, arms, back, shoulder? At my current stage of progress I feel like a block of cheese, a brick perhaps. After 18 months my delts and arms have been a struggle. 

     If I look at a treadmill my legs grow and my calves get a pump. I really wish my biceps responded to weight like my calves do. I'd be in Gym Bro heaven. 

     Joined this forum because my powerlifting buddy and my hypertrophy buddy said I don't have the genetics to build size. I was about to drop lifting all together. I'm just not ready to give up. I just love pushing myself and heavy weight. I just want to see some returns on my effort. Feeling a bit like a bigger skinny-fat version of my smaller self. 

    5'11 200 pounds.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

Crom said:


> For those of us with Average to below average genetics. When did you notice your Bro muscles start to come in: Chest, arms, back, shoulder? At my current stage of progress I feel like a block of cheese, a brick perhaps. After 18 months my delts and arms have been a struggle.
> 
> If I look at a treadmill my legs grow and my calves get a pump. I really wish my biceps responded to weight like my calves do. I'd be in Gym Bro heaven.
> 
> ...



Bullshit to your buddies. Looking at your pics, I'd bet $$$$$ that you could get a very enviable physique.


----------



## The Phoenix (May 4, 2021)

I used to have that concern, especially in my early 20's.  Just like your 401k, it pays over time.


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Bullshit to your buddies. Looking at your pics, I'd bet $$$$$ that you could get a very enviable physique.



     Thanks. Well, one of them is 340 and the other a wide 215 pounds. I'm sure to them I look pretty small.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

Crom said:


> Thanks. Well, one of them is 340 and the other a wide 215 pounds. I'm sure to them I look pretty small.



First thought is you'd have an athletic looking physique, lean and muscled.


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I used to have that concern, especially in my early 20's.  Just like your 401k, it pays over time.



   I like that analogy. So when did you notice?  if it's going to be like my 401k I'll be 65, that's if I don't drop of a heart attack before I get to enjoy any of it.


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> First thought is you'd have an athletic looking physique, lean and muscled.



      Thanks man! I'm an aspiring thicc gym goon though. LOL.


----------



## snake (May 4, 2021)

Crom said:


> For those of us with Average to below average genetics. When did you notice your Bro muscles start to come in: Chest, arms, back, shoulder?



Well I started at 15 y.o. and your nuts have barely dropped so that's not fair to say. I can say in about that 18 months you mentioned, other people were noticing.



Crom said:


> I really wish my biceps responded to weight like my calves do. I'd be in Gym Bro heaven.



Ok, now that's funny. lol (From a guy with shitty calves)



Crom said:


> Joined this forum because my powerlifting buddy and my hypertrophy buddy said I don't have the genetics to build size. I was about to drop lifting all together. I'm just not ready to give up. I just love pushing myself and heavy weight. I just want to see some returns on my effort. Feeling a bit like a bigger skinny-fat version of my smaller self.
> 
> 5'11 200 pounds.



Fuuk your "Buddies" because they don't know shit and anyone that would drive a friend away from lifting is no friend at all. 

So you'll never squat 800 lbs or have 20" arms at 6% BF... who cares?! Just go in the gym, enjoy your time there and make a better version of yourself. Oh, and check my sign-off below.


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

snake said:


> Well I started at 15 y.o. and your nuts have barely dropped so that's not fair to say. I can say in about that 18 months you mentioned, other people were noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  WTH! I won't squat 800 pounds? This is not acceptable. Maybe if I add Nestle Quik to 5 scoops of protein powder I'll get those 20's. I feel you. So did you build those abs in the kitchen or over 30 years? Those are some deep cuts.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2021)

Crom said:


> Thanks man! I'm an aspiring thicc gym goon though. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck with being JP 2.0


----------



## BrotherIron (May 4, 2021)

Don't use the "bad genetics" excuse to not push yourself. You don't know where you'll end up till you push your body to the limit. Squat 800?  Don't know but only one way to find out. Get under a bar and start pushing your boundary. 20" arms? Perhaps, rep after rep and stretch that muscle fascia. 

Don't let other sway you from your goals.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (May 4, 2021)

Dude, I wish I had your thick veiny forearms.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 4, 2021)

I have similar genetics and struggle with this same thing. For the longest time, 1st year and a half, all I wanted was to at least look like I worked out. Then one day people started noticing and making comments. One time a random stranger asked me how much I bench press LOL. I had finally arrived!

Now I'm dealing with health issues, and have taken significant steps back. I'm lean, but I don't look like I lift again. Oh well.

The biggest thing that has helped me with these feelings is *focusing on progress*. Taking photos and comparing 6-12 mos differences. That is where I can really see my work paying off.

Try to do the same pose with the same light in front of the same mirror. I've had some pretty impressive results doing that. 3 month differences are hard to see, but when you go out 6- 12, you should see something.


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Good luck with being JP 2.0



  JP is such a beast!


----------



## Send0 (May 4, 2021)

Hey, I'm a hard gainer and also don't look like I lift. However at one point in my life I was 190lbs @ 8% bf, and I'm only 5'8... I thought I looked pretty good and thick for my height. If could do it, then I feel like most people can do it.

Don't give up... and when you're feeling that lack of motivation then just check into UGBB. We'll simultaneously give you a kick in the ass, and motivate/pump you up at the same time.

Lift heavy.... Lift hard my friend.


----------



## snake (May 4, 2021)

Crom said:


> I feel you. So did you build those abs in the kitchen or over 30 years? Those are some deep cuts.



Stay lean and you'll always have some abs. I don't do much at all for abs, spend more time on calves.


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Don't use the "bad genetics" excuse to not push yourself. You don't know where you'll end up till you push your body to the limit. Squat 800?  Don't know but only one way to find out. Get under a bar and start pushing your boundary. 20" arms? Perhaps, rep after rep and stretch that muscle fascia.
> 
> Don't let other sway you from your goals.



  I hear you. My waist is like 34 inches atm. I feel like I have my mothers hips. 

  My squats gone up a good amount. Started on the bar and I'm at 315. My goal when I started was 315 on the main lifts. Hit it two out of three. 315 bench is gonna take some time. When I reached a 275 on the bench I tweaked my shoulder. lol


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

snake said:


> Stay lean and you'll always have some abs. I don't do much at all for abs, spend more time on calves.



   Treadmill with the incline set to 10 AT 2.5 SPEED. I do this and really dig in when I get bored siting there pumping my calves, with drool coming out of my mouth.


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hey, I'm a hard gainer and also don't look like I lift. However at one point in my life I was 190lbs @ 8% bf, and I'm only 5'8... I thought I looked pretty good and thick for my height. If could do it, then I feel like most people can do it.
> 
> Don't give up... and when you're feeling that lack of motivation then just check into UGBB. We'll simultaneously give you a kick in the ass, and motivate/pump you up at the same time.
> 
> Lift heavy.... Lift hard my friend.



   190 5'8 with 8% BF sounds pretty good. What are you at now?


----------



## Crom (May 4, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have similar genetics and struggle with this same thing. For the longest time, 1st year and a half, all I wanted was to at least look like I worked out. Then one day people started noticing and making comments. One time a random stranger asked me how much I bench press LOL. I had finally arrived!
> 
> Now I'm dealing with health issues, and have taken significant steps back. I'm lean, but I don't look like I lift again. Oh well.
> 
> ...



  Sorry to hear you had some health issues. I know how that goes. Well, I've got some April pics up in my profile and I just started a new program. I'm going to run it till my body begs me to stop. Hoping I can go for at least six months. After this run I'll post up a new pic to see where I'm at. I'm backing away from volume training some and moving more into HIT. Not Mentzer style, that's not enough to satisfy my soul. More Dorian with some extra warm ups. 

  Hope you can get back to it.


----------



## Send0 (May 4, 2021)

Crom said:


> 190 5'8 with 8% BF sounds pretty good. What are you at now?



Hah... what am I now? I'm pathetic now, that's what :32 (18):.

I had let my body turn into a blobulous sack of potatoes over the last 5+ years. In August 2020 I decided to fix that, as I was literally disgusted with myself. I weighed 180lbs at ~25% body fat. Currently I'm 155lbs at about 11.5 - 12% body fat. I would probably be holding 10-12lbs more of lean body mass if I hadn't of cut so aggressively from August thru November... and if I hadn't of crashed my E2 during the month of April... but that's a story for another time.

I think I can get up to 158 - 160 in the next 4-5 weeks.. hopefully I'll be able to drop down to sub 11% body fat too. Then I'll go back to a TRT dose for 3 months before doing a fall/winter blast.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 4, 2021)

I think you’ll be fine.

I’ve always been skinny and my subjective goal was to have my students at the beginning of the school-year ask “what sport did you play in high school” and assume something that requires strength or size.

I went from “nah, why would you ask? he played chess” to “Mister, you look like you played tennis”, to “I bet you were a swimmer in high school” to “did you wrestle or play baseball, we can’t decide.”

Granted, I don’t have the genes to look like a football or rugby player, not really. I’m currently 5’10 and 206 lbs. But I have naturally (relative to my body) wide and capped shoulders, with a strong back. So I do look like a short swimmer or wrestler (as my legs grew).

As my shoulders grew, that’s where I got the most questions and compliments. I don’t have abs, never did, likely never will. My calves are skinny guy calves, but at least still proportional. Arms whatever.

All of my mass is between my knees and neck, so a tank top with shorts is when I look my best. Everyone assumes I have abs.


----------



## Oldbastard (May 4, 2021)

My best gains in my 40 plus years of obsessive bodybuilding was made during my initial 3 months of training . Then in my 30s upon discovering HGH was my second great epiphany where without effort I went through major metamorphosis. Especially I find after 45 it gets really difficult too see progress so eating and training becomes even more challenging. Just get used too the average people never understand training. Or being fit , always train for oneself


----------



## The Phoenix (May 5, 2021)

Crom said:


> I like that analogy. So when did you notice?  if it's going to be like my 401k I'll be 65, that's if I don't drop of a heart attack before I get to enjoy any of it.



Maybe 10 years ago, been lifting for 27 years.


----------



## sfw509 (May 5, 2021)

Dude, your pictures look great. Like others have said, don't let "friends" get you down. 

Building quality muscle is a long process. You definitely look like you are on the right track. Train hard, stay with it.


----------



## Jin (May 5, 2021)

You look like you lift. Impressive back.


----------



## Crom (May 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> You look like you lift. Impressive back.



  Thanks! 

   Back and legs been fast to respond. My arms hate me. They really hate. I want them to look like Charles Glass, but it's more like Mark Lobliner and Chris Dickerson's arms had a baby. I'm going Rosbo mode, all forearms.


----------



## Send0 (May 5, 2021)

Did I miss a thread where Crom threw up pics? I want to see too!! Can someone link me to the pics?


----------



## Crom (May 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Did I miss a thread where Crom threw up pics? I want to see too!! Can someone link me to the pics?



  In my profile there are three pictures from April.


----------



## Send0 (May 5, 2021)

Crom said:


> In my profile there are three pictures from April.



Bro, honestly you are looking good. Not sure what your friends were talking about. I can see you blowing up, for sure.


----------



## Crom (May 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Bro, honestly you are looking good. Not sure what your friends were talking about. I can see you blowing up, for sure.



   Thanks man, going for it.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 17, 2021)

most americans look like theyre lifting cheeseburgers all day. I feel i look like i lift someone today even asked me if im natural so i guess thats good but i always want to get bigger stronger and more ripped so getting a little bored with how i look now.


----------



## Trump (Jun 18, 2021)

someone asking you if your natural when your not isn’t a compliment surely????



supreme666leader said:


> most americans look like theyre lifting cheeseburgers all day. I feel i look like i lift someone today even asked me if im natural so i guess thats good but i always want to get bigger stronger and more ripped so getting a little bored with how i look now.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 18, 2021)

Well he asked me with a tone like he already knew i was on.


----------



## Trump (Jun 18, 2021)

Got ya sorry I can’t read tone




supreme666leader said:


> Well he asked me with a tone like he already knew i was on.


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Well he asked me with a tone like he already knew i was on.



I’ll need you to fly out here and spend a couple weeks observing my wife and I. She always claims her tone is not that of a bitch. 

I need a tone expert to decipher!


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> I’ll need you to fly out here and spend a couple weeks observing my wife and I. She always claims her tone is not that of a bitch.
> 
> I need a tone expert to decipher!



Save the plane ticket dogs bark cats meow women bitch just the way it is


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jun 18, 2021)

Trump said:


> someone asking you if your natural when your not isn’t a compliment surely????



That’s like telling someone they look good for a polio survivor, then finding out they never had polio.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 18, 2021)

Or a krohn’s survivor....who never had krohns


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jun 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Or a krohn’s survivor....who never had krohns


That’s even better! Lol


----------



## HeiseTX (Jun 20, 2021)

Once i started eating quality foods and cooking.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jun 20, 2021)

Please read an article by Jim Wendler "the yoke".
He says the traditional 'bro' muscles are arms and chest, but to really look like you lift, you have to build the yoke; the upper back and traps.

When I focus on the appearance muscles, I run a 3 day split. 1)presses and pulls 2) lower body 3)shoulders, traps and arms. I have 2 or three rotations for each day.
Day 1 and 2 are focused on maintaining strength in the big lifts, and getting some pump. Day 3 is done for high volume, lots of giant sets, and burn burn burn.

Build that yoke, build the arms. Consistent effort over time. Give it 6 months of steady hard training,  and genetics be damned, you'll look like you lift.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 21, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Please read an article by Jim Wendler "the yoke".
> He says the traditional 'bro' muscles are arms and chest, but to really look like you lift, you have to build the yoke; the upper back and traps.
> 
> When I focus on the appearance muscles, I run a 3 day split. 1)presses and pulls 2) lower body 3)shoulders, traps and arms. I have 2 or three rotations for each day.
> ...



Do I have the “yoke”?


----------



## Oldbastard (Oct 21, 2021)

snake said:


> Well I started at 15 y.o. and your nuts have barely dropped so that's not fair to say. I can say in about that 18 months you mentioned, other people were noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldbastard (Oct 21, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> Please read an article by Jim Wendler "the yoke".
> He says the traditional 'bro' muscles are arms and chest, but to really look like you lift, you have to build the yoke; the upper back and traps.
> 
> When I focus on the appearance muscles, I run a 3 day split. 1)presses and pulls 2) lower body 3)shoulders, traps and arms. I have 2 or three rotations for each day.
> ...



There's only one opinion that should ever matter ! YOURS!!! People don't know anything! Your buddies if they say that probably jelous in someway ! If they are bigger , you likely look " BETTER " too look good is usually a main goal . You are your greatest fan your best teacher , I don't mean that I'm a selfish manner, but to be able too share things important in life with others you value and love , one must first nourish oneself , otherwise you have nothing too give


----------



## Crom (Oct 21, 2021)

Oldbastard said:


> There's only one opinion that should ever matter ! YOURS!!! People don't know anything! Your buddies if they say that probably jelous in someway ! If they are bigger , you likely look " BETTER " too look good is usually a main goal . You are your greatest fan your best teacher , I don't mean that I'm a selfish manner, but to be able too share things important in life with others you value and love , one must first nourish oneself , otherwise you have nothing too gI


Thanks. Been learning a lot. I've distanced myself some from certain people to really dial in my training. I'll still lift with them from time to time, just not as much. I'm definitely my hardest critique. I'm often never satisfied regardless of what people tell me. My effort is slowly paying off I think. Shot up to 222 and even managed a successful cut by myself with information I gained from reading.  I'm not peeled, but I'm pretty lean and still moving pretty good weight. Learning my body, learning the food and learning the gear. Hoping to see big changes the next 12 months.


----------

